# Broken Model 104



## Gavetta (Oct 26, 2009)

Need recommendation for a gunsmith to fix a broken Model 104 Beretta - pretty sure the locking block is broken. The gun is frozen up with the broken locking block. I'd like to send the gun for repairs to someone that is competent and experienced with this type of repair. 

Gavetta


----------

